
Distributed Management Task Force - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Distributed_Management_Task_Force
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"System Management BIOS (SMBIOS) – defines how the BIOS interface of x86
architecture systems is represented in CIM (and DMI)."

Also:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NC-SI](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NC-SI)

"NC-SI ("Network Controller Sideband Interface") is an electrical interface
and protocol defined by the Distributed Management Task Force (DMTF), which
enables the connection of a Baseboard Management Controller (BMC) to a set of
Network Interface Controller (NICs) in server computer systems for the purpose
of enabling out-of-band remote manageability."

